# Apologies to those coming south for warmth



## Janette (Jan 7, 2010)

Someone sure left the door to Canada open. This is the coldest we have been in the low country in several years. I feel for the folks who came south for warmth. At least they don't have to dig their way out of snow. We may have a little snow and ice tonight. In the south, everything closes down with just a little snow or ice because we don't have enough road equipment and salt. If you are in the south and experience snow and ice, please stay off the roads. No one is clearing them for you.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 7, 2010)

Janette said:


> Someone sure left the door to Canada open. This is the coldest we have been in the low country in several years. I feel for the folks who came south for warmth. At least they don't have to dig their way out of snow. We may have a little snow and ice tonight. In the south, everything closes down with just a little snow or ice because we don't have enough road equipment and salt. If you are in the south and experience snow and ice, please stay off the roads. No one is clearing them for you.



You can almost ice skate on the ponds. The Gators are using heat lamps.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe it's a good thing I didn't move down in time for winter!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 7, 2010)

Kind of weird - here in the Pacific Northwest, it's almost balmy.  Yesterday, the weather guy on TV said it was colder in Orlando than it was in Seattle.  Go figure...   

Dave


----------



## bobcat (Jan 8, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Kind of weird - here in the Pacific Northwest, it's almost balmy.  Yesterday, the weather guy on TV said it was colder in Orlando than it was in Seattle.  Go figure...
> 
> Dave



It is raining right now. We will have a little snow by morning. North of us it will be more snow then us. It will be 18 on Fri morning and 17 on Sat.    The heat lamps will not even keep the Gators warm now. Maybe, I can go ice fishing.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 8, 2010)

Eastern Europe is an icebox, too; the coldest winter since I have been living here.  Of course it is the UK that is really getting walloped by the cold snap in Europe.  Their press is projecting the coldest winter in 100 years and the biggest snow storm in 50.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 8, 2010)

*Texas*

The weather man here said it is the coldest in 20 years.  It is going to be in the teens for the next few mornings and not much warmer then 30's during the day. My new furnace is getting a good workout.  I just pray no snow.......


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 8, 2010)

We are hearing here (SW FL) that it is the longest and coldest spell in 20 years.  DD#2 spent a day covering everything up in the garden...turning the misters on overnight for 3 nights.  Yesterday she was here uncovering everything for today's warmth and possible rain later today, but will re-cover everything tomorrow for this week ends frost predictions on Saturday and Sunday nights.
I do feel sorry for the tourist who are only here for a couple of weeks....but at least we have sunshine!!


----------



## Born2Travel (Jan 8, 2010)

*Iguanas freezing*



bobcat said:


> You can almost ice skate on the ponds. The Gators are using heat lamps.


 
I heard on the news last night that Iguanas are freezing in their tracks.  They will eventually thaw and be ok... wow!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> I heard on the news last night that Iguanas are freezing in their tracks.  They will eventually thaw and be ok... wow!



I saw that on this morning's Seattle news.  They showed a video of a frozen iguana falling out of a tree, and laying on the grass like a bad lawn ornament.  They said it was in a hibernation state, and that when it thawed out, it would be fine.  Now that's a talent!

Dave


----------



## bobcat (Jan 9, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I saw that on this morning's Seattle news.  They showed a video of a frozen iguana falling out of a tree, and laying on the grass like a bad lawn ornament.  They said it was in a hibernation state, and that when it thawed out, it would be fine.  Now that's a talent!
> 
> Dave



Will not warm up till Tues. Will be in the low 50's. Cold all weekend.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2010)

The average temp in the Tidewater Virginia area (Norfolk, Va Beach, Portsmouth, Chesapeake, & Suffolk) should be around 48 degrees.

Today the high will reach 33 degrees.


----------



## Gramma5 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Brrrr!*

It is noon in southwest Fla. and it is 37 degrees and raining!!!! It has been a cool winter so far this year. Since mid Dec. we have been below normal temps. I feel very badly for those who have rented for the month of Jan. this year. It is supposed to be in the upper 60's by late next week. However, our normal temps are in the low 70's this time of year.

Imagine....my heating bill will be the highest it has been in nearly 10 yrs! We have had the heat on every day since about Dec.27th! Usually it is on a couple of times in the am to take the chill out of the air.
So much for global warming this year!


----------



## MoiAl (Jan 9, 2010)

Janette said:


> Someone sure left the door to Canada open. This is the coldest we have been
> 
> Hey guys get it right, this weather is coming from Alaska! We heading to Cocoa Beach next Saturday, we'll bring some warm weather with us


----------



## LynnW (Jan 9, 2010)

Not coming from our part of Canada! It was warmer in Calgary today than Florida.

Lynn


----------



## Pat H (Jan 10, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better, it was 12 when I went to bed last night and -5 with the wind chill. Right now it's a balmy 24 but the sun is shining.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 10, 2010)

Pat H said:


> If it makes you feel any better, it was 12 when I went to bed last night and -5 with the wind chill. Right now it's a balmy 24 but the sun is shining.



Cold and windy again today.  I did not see anyone playing golf. Heavy ice on the ponds.  I saw 3 deer eating grass in the middle of the afternoon. You never see this. Alot of money is being lost because of this cold. People  are not playing golf, shopping, eating out and many have cxled their trip.  It looks funny seeing people down here all bundled up. We should be in the 60's or 70's. Will get to the 50's by Tues.   Cold cold go away, the Snowbirds want to come out and play.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 10, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> I heard on the news last night that Iguanas are freezing in their tracks.  They will eventually thaw and be ok... wow!



How long will a frozen iguana keep in the freezer? I hear they taste like chicken!


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Sorry*

My condolensces to you all. We are suffering with 70 degree temperatures here in southern California. 

I will be thinking of you while I am in my jacuzzi in the backyard. Maybe I will barbecue today.


----------



## Patri (Jan 10, 2010)

Got a friend who left Thursday for FL for 10 days. Poor thing.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 11, 2010)

Patri said:


> Got a friend who left Thursday for FL for 10 days. Poor thing.



Tonight on the news, they showed northern N C on the coast. There was ice  on the water  where the boats are. This is salt water.  It had to be cold.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jan 11, 2010)

Gramma5 said:


> Imagine....my heating bill will be the highest it has been in nearly 10 yrs! We have had the heat on every day since about Dec.27th! Usually it is on a couple of times in the am to take the chill out of the air.
> So much for global warming this year!


 
Yes, I'm afraid to see our bill - we have a 2nd home in FL so we are not there right now, but the heat has been turned up, the water is flowing (hopefully just a slow drip - but i don't kow that) to keep pipes from freezing, and the sprinkler system is covered with blankets. Pipes are freezing near us  - this needs to end soon.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 11, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> Yes, I'm afraid to see our bill - we have a 2nd home in FL so we are not there right now, but the heat has been turned up, the water is flowing (hopefully just a slow drip - but i don't kow that) to keep pipes from freezing, and the sprinkler system is covered with blankets. Pipes are freezing near us  - this needs to end soon.



It was 18 here this morning. Ice on the ponds. Pipes have been breaking. No one is playing golf.  It will get warmer on Wed.


----------

